# Painting 10 year old vinyl shutters same color



## DoubleHee (Mar 27, 2013)

Painting some ten year plus shutters that started out a dark charcoal color, and will be very similar when finished. I need to clean and strip them but prime them too? Do I use a special bonding primer? I have read threads where folks have had just as much luck with a good prime and then spray paint... Not a fan of spray paint because of durability and this home gets noon until dark sun in the southeast, so it gets hot....

Please help, I only want to do this once.

Thanks all,
Adam
Statesville, NC


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Clean them and if they are chalky put emulsa bond in the first coat of paint, and second coat without. If they are not chalky then two coats of paint should be fine.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

If the shutters are clean and completely free of chalk, regular ext latex will do fine. If chalk is present emulsabond will work. A favorite trick of mine on chalky stuff is to use " seal krete" as a primer


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

If the shudders are real smooth, I'd consider a bonding primer for it.

But otherwise what Briggs said.


----------



## cdaniels (Oct 20, 2012)

I painted some faded black ones today.The factory finish wasn't chalky (may be molded into the plastic) two coats of exterior made them look new.


----------



## Shaser (Mar 31, 2013)

Painting exterior vinyl shutters can be tricky. Most vinyl shutters that are molded in a through and through color today are made from a polypropylene. An exterior latex paint will not adhere well to polypropylene. It may seem fine at first, but will begin to crack and peel within the first year. 

Paintable vinyl shutters are made from polystyrene. Polystyrene shutters are made specifically for painting. A few companies also make ABS shutters which can be painted with a regular latex exterior paint. 

This is a great resource for info about painting vinyl shutters: http://www.exteriorsolutions.com/t-painting-vinyl-shutters.aspx


----------



## Red Truck (Feb 10, 2013)

I've had great luck with Aura. Just wash em first. No failures so far


----------



## GrantsPainting (Feb 4, 2013)

I use TSP to clean the chalk. Then two coats of Acri-Shield or any high grade acrylic paint. If they are ten years old I assume they are rough enough to bond well. If they are smooth then a bonding primer is best but not without cleaning off the chalk with a stiff brush or power washer.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

TJ Paint said:


> If the shudders are real smooth, I'd consider a bonding primer for it.
> 
> But otherwise what Briggs said.


 
Painting shutters gives me the shudders sometimes also.:laughing:


----------



## GrantsPainting (Feb 4, 2013)

chrisn said:


> Painting shutters gives me the shudders sometimes also.:laughing:


Boooooo


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

GrantsPainting said:


> Boooooo


 
thanks


----------



## MNpainter (Jul 17, 2008)

Clean, bleach and tsp or whatever,. 2 coats Moorglo. NO! i repeat no, primer.
steve


----------



## GrantsPainting (Feb 4, 2013)

MNpainter said:


> Clean, bleach and tsp or whatever,. 2 coats Moorglo. NO! i repeat no, primer.
> steve


Why the absolute "no primer"?

Granted I usually go with one of those new AMAZING self priming paints that will even "reach-around" the corner.
However if its smooth, I don't know why you wouldn't use a good bonding primer.


----------



## MNpainter (Jul 17, 2008)

Only from experience. Moorglo has incredible adhesion. I do not rely on a primer to substitute for prep. If it is smooth and slick, degloss. These are 10 yrs old no better delosser than sun and rain and time. steve


----------



## GrantsPainting (Feb 4, 2013)

MNpainter said:


> Only from experience. Moorglo has incredible adhesion. I do not rely on a primer to substitute for prep. If it is smooth and slick, degloss. These are 10 yrs old no better delosser than sun and rain and time. steve


I use Acri-Shield with no primer. Always the best results. Moorglo I take it is a Ben Moore product... They are just not that abundant here in Indianapolis. PPG is the best option here if you don't want to deal with SW.
I agree with the shutters being already dull enough to paint. However I would consider deglossing just as much prep as a good bonding primer unless they are SUPER slick like brand new.


----------



## KD PAINTING (Nov 8, 2012)

Make sure they are clean, then apply two coats of quality latex paint...Good Luck!


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I'm pretty sure "DoubleHee" is no longer taking advice. 

That was his only post, hasn't logged in since a few days after that post, his painting is "for others as a second job" (according to his description )

This was a drive-by by little more than a DIY'er.

really no point in offering up professional opinions.


----------



## GrantsPainting (Feb 4, 2013)

daArch said:


> I'm pretty sure "DoubleHee" is no longer taking advice.
> 
> That was his only post, hasn't logged in since a few days after that post, his painting is "for others as a second job" (according to his description )
> 
> ...



Yup, Hilarious that he told us just that.... 



DoubleHee said:


> Painting some ten year plus shutters that started out a dark charcoal color, and will be very similar when finished. I need to clean and strip them but prime them too? Do I use a special bonding primer? I have read threads where folks have had just as much luck with a good prime and then spray paint... Not a fan of spray paint because of durability and this home gets noon until dark sun in the southeast, so it gets hot....
> 
> Please help, I only want to do this once.
> 
> ...


----------

